# Hi From the UK!!



## finest hour art (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone here,

Sorry if my first post was misleading!

I'm Adam from the UK and have a huge passion for most things with engines and wings. I am an Illustrator and Artist by trade. I have found this site to be a great source for information about aircraft and the people behind them, whether they flew them or worked on them. I Find that its invaluable to speak to the people first hand so that I can try and capture that knowledge into my day to day job. I'm sure I'll be tapping into a few of you with a few questions at some point if that's ok!

I'm currently researching the F4U corsair for two pieces I am working so I might throw a question or two out there for some help!

All the best, 

Adam


----------



## seesul (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Adam and greeting from Czech Republic!
You won´t be the only Englishman here.


----------



## finest hour art (Aug 6, 2011)

hi seesul!


Thankyou! Looking forward to joining in with everyone!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Adam!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the family Adam


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2011)

hello Adam from the NE


----------



## imalko (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Adam, and welcome from a fellow artist, ex-pat 'Geordie' now living in the NW.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard Adam.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome Adam.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 8, 2011)

G'day Adam, a nice warm welcome from the former colonies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Adam...brilliant handle by the way.
I'm from Plymouth and a great admirer of the Spitfire.
Enjoy
John


----------

